# Denny's new bridle (very image heavy!)



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Showing off his new figure-8 bridle. It's purely for aesthetics, since I like the look of them... but he also seems quieter in it as well, even though the nose strap is super loose. 

PS - yes, I do realize that the jowel strap needs to be tightened... it's my first figure 8 bridle.. I'm still figuring things out 



















(re: the strap over the bit guard - he had just rolled and somehow did that... it wasn't like that for long)


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i dont know much about dressage or english riding but denny looks great in his new bridle


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He looks so handsome in his new bridle. He's quite the model too


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I love it! Horses always look so handsome in figure 8s.
Question: what brand is it/where did you buy it? I'm loving the brown sheepskin under the center disc!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My Beau said:


> I love it! Horses always look so handsome in figure 8s.
> Question: what brand is it/where did you buy it? I'm loving the brown sheepskin under the center disc!


It's actually made locally by a man named Ray ... I forget the last name. I bought this one on the "Grand Opening Day" special sale for $90!! The leather quality is absolutely amazing, and it's all hand made locally and the company is called "Cal-Tack". I highly recommend their leatherwork. I'm sure they would ship out to you if you would like. 
As for the sheepskin; I added that on myself hehe.. I just bought a piece of brown sheepskin and glued it on.  I thought it would look less dirty than natural sheepskin..


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

ooh nice! he looks like a fancy jumper!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

^^^ although to complete the jumper look you should get an ear net! and a breast collar... and some sort of crazy martingale... and a million other pieces of tack and fleece....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

upnover - I definitely have the whole jumper thing going on - and color-matched too!!! I have a navy saddle pad, tendon boots, fetlock boots, and earnet - I'm set!! I just need an elastic breastplate with fleece in the middle  ooh and fleece-lined bell boots.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice set.. Its even better that you have a local manufactorer that can make you something to match the rest of your tack! Very nice!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

JDI, Denny is sooo beautiful. And the bridle looks great on him! 

In these pics, he really reminds me of Jubilee:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow he's so stunning!!!! I love his new bridle and the brown sheepskin is a great idea. I love the color of the bridle and I wish that I had gone with the darker tones for my tack. Oh well...


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

He looks like he loves the snow.

Just wondering, are the cheek straps on the noseband supposed to come that close to his eye?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

Miss Katie - I did say that the jowel straps were loose, so it was riding a bit too high. That has been fixed.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He looks fantastic Allie!!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> It's actually made locally by a man named Ray ... I forget the last name. I bought this one on the "Grand Opening Day" special sale for $90!! The leather quality is absolutely amazing, and it's all hand made locally and the company is called "Cal-Tack". I highly recommend their leatherwork. I'm sure they would ship out to you if you would like.
> As for the sheepskin; I added that on myself hehe.. I just bought a piece of brown sheepskin and glued it on.  I thought it would look less dirty than natural sheepskin..


haha nice! I'll keep an eye out for sheepskin from now on... I would really like to add some black sheepskin to the figure 8 I use during dressage at horse trials. What did you glue it onwith?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My Beau said:


> haha nice! I'll keep an eye out for sheepskin from now on... I would really like to add some black sheepskin to the figure 8 I use during dressage at horse trials. What did you glue it onwith?


For the sheepskin - I bought a groomer's buffing pad and just cut out a circle, it was about $7. As for the glue, I bought some $5 stuff at my local hardware store, it's worked well so far!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> For the sheepskin - I bought a groomer's buffing pad and just cut out a circle, it was about $7. As for the glue, I bought some $5 stuff at my local hardware store, it's worked well so far!


Good idea! I'll try some gorilla glue or somethiing like that. That'll be tomorrow's project :]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My Beau said:


> Good idea! I'll try some gorilla glue or somethiing like that. That'll be tomorrow's project :]


Gorilla glue will definitely do the trick, it's what my finishing carpenter boyfriend suggested, but you have to follow the directions and clamp it.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I love figure of 8 bridles... my gelding has one... he looks so handsome in it... and it's really stopped him from being able to cross his jaw, turn his head and evade that way lol!
They just really look good on horses, and on Denny it really suits... can't wait to see him all geared up with the things you listed  
x


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> upnover - I definitely have the whole jumper thing going on - and color-matched too!!! I have a navy saddle pad, tendon boots, fetlock boots, and earnet - I'm set!! I just need an elastic breastplate with fleece in the middle  ooh and fleece-lined bell boots.



SWEET! You are set!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

upnover said:


> SWEET! You are set!


 I'll be sure to take pictures


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad you like your new bridle Allie  hopefully he will be good to go shortly for you


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks just awesome! I can't wait to see hom all in the summer when he is healthy, in shape and shiney! He is going to be perfect! How has the riding been going?


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol haha cute


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kelly I sure hope so!!

Tiff - I can't wait for you to see him, maybe at a show??


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is such a nice looking bridle, JDI!  Plus...he's even cuter, so it fits him well.  He's gorgeous.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Eee thanks, poptart! I'm so in love with this horse...


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

He looks great in that bridle!
I've never rode a horse with a figure 8 bridle. . .
does it do any damage with the breathing? i've heard that it does. . 
does it help with the headset, etc of the horse?

I've always wanted to try one out for my TB, but i need some info on it first!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Noseband - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great link, Kelly, thanks 


Ha ha I don't use it for anything other than aesthetics. 
The noseband is similar to that of a flash; it quiets the bit in the mouth, and prevents them from gaping their mouth open. 
The figure-8 is designed to prevent the horse from crossing the jaw as well. It does not impair breathing.


----------

